# Jalapeno or other spicy Bacon



## toddzio (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello all,

 I am new to the bacon making thing.  I have made about 10 lbs of Bacon once before the summer heat kicked in.  As soon as it cools down, I would like to make another crack at some gourmet bacon.

I am looking for a recipe for Jalapeno or other spicy bacon.  A friend of mine who is a flight attendant brought some amazing jalapeno bacon from an unknown smokehouse in Alaska.
It was lightly smoked, not very sweet or salty, but had a nice heat level and solid jalapeno flavor.  It was amazing on burgers, and I would like to attempt to replicate it.

Can anyone point me in the direction of a recipe or provide any pointers to try and duplicate it myself?

Thanks,

 -Todd


----------



## bwinter714 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Todd,

I actually just finished making some chipotle & jalapeno bacon. I personally really like the taste, the chipotle taste came out great, and you get that subtle taste of jalapeno.

I put 1/4c of tabasco chipotle sauce, and 1/2 minced jalapenos (seeds and all) in with the cure. It was a 2lb block. I was surprised how well it took.

I also had a 10lb belly, but I wanted to experiment with different flavors, to see what worked, what doesnt. If you want to get the flavor of the jalapeno bacon you enjoyed so much, you're going to have to experiment! Who knows, you might find a flavor profile you like even better.

Be sure to write everything down to the T!

-Brian


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 29, 2012)

I would think a combination of Jalapeno Powder and pureed Fresh Jalapeno in with the Cure would get you there. I have never tried it...JJ


----------

